# 1992 G T mach 1



## walter branche (Nov 21, 2009)

i am asking for anyone that can help me make a decision, a very nice mach 1 is offered to me for 150.00--- is that a good deal , ?? any reply is appreciated.. wbranche@cfl.rr.com   walter branche


----------

